# [RISOLTO] python 3-Idle

## bube

ciao a tutti mi chiamo Umberto e sono un niubbone di linux, ho installato sabayon13.04 64bit con XFCE. mi sono comprato un bel manualino per imparare i rudimenti di python3 l'ho installato  e sono sicuro di aver installato anche python-tk. Da terminale usando equo search python-tk(che se non ho capito male serve per vedere i pacchetti installati??) 

mi dice:

equo search python-tk

>> @@ Cercando...

>> @@ Pacchetto: dev-lang/python-tk-2.7.3-r3 branch: 5, [sabayon-weekly] 

>> Disponibile: versione: 2.7.3-r3 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisione: 1

>> Installato: versione: Non installato ~ tag: N/A ~ revisione: N/A

>> Slot: 2.7

>> Homepage: http://www.python.org/

>> Descrizione: Tk libraries for Python (also provides 

>> IDLE) 

>> Licenza: PSF-2

>> @@ Pacchetto: dev-lang/python-tk-3.2.3-r2 branch: 5, [sabayon-weekly] 

>> Disponibile: versione: 3.2.3-r2 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisione: 1

>> Installato: versione: Non installato ~ tag: N/A ~ revisione: N/A

>> Slot: 3.2

>> Homepage: http://www.python.org/

>> Descrizione: Tk libraries for Python (also provides 

>> IDLE) 

>> Licenza: PSF-2

>> @@ Pacchetto: dev-lang/python-tk-3.3.0-r1 branch: 5, [sabayon-weekly] 

>> Disponibile: versione: 3.3.0-r1 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisione: 1

>> Installato: versione: 3.3.0-r1 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisione: 1

>> Slot: 3.3

>> Homepage: http://www.python.org/

>> Descrizione: Tk libraries for Python (also provides 

>> IDLE) 

>> Licenza: PSF-2

>> Keyword: python-tk

>> Trovati: 3 voci

il problema è che non riesco a trovare l'IDLE di python 3 e nemmeno a lanciarla, avete qualche idea? ho dimenticato di installare qualc'osaltro o non l'ho installata per nulla?

è tre giorni che cerco su internet ma non ho trovato soluzione, ho chiesto anche sul forum di sabayon ma non ho ancora ricevuto risposta(può capitare)

grazie per qualsiasi aiuto o parola di sostegno

---------------------------------------------------------------

scaricato dal sito di python il file python-3.3.1.tar.bz2

scompattato, configurato, testato e installato e la IDLE funziona

saluti

----------

## doom555

Ciao, come già saprai Sabayon è una distribuzione basata su Gentoo. 

Ha un doppio gestore pacchetti: 

1. Entropy, il principale che gestisce i precompilati che gestisci con il comando equo

2. Portage, che è il secondario che gestisce i ports che gestisci principalmente con il comando emerge

Dovresti cercare di utilizzare il più possibile il primo gestore pacchetti, perchè altrimenti potresti andar contro quelle che sono le scelte della distribuzione e potresti causare malfuzionamenti! In pratica con Portage hai totale controllo sulle funzionalità del software, ma devi usarlo con cautela.

Dall'output di equo che hai postato (la prossima volta potresti inserirlo tra i tag code per migliorare la leggibilità) risulta installato dev-lang/python-tk-3.3.0-r1, quindi dovresti poter avviare con un comando simile al seguente:

```
$ /usr/bin/idle3.3
```

Se non dovesse andare o se vuoi provare ad emergere python da Portage (andando contro a quanto detto prima), devi sapere che spesso in Entropy(ma anche gestori di altre distribuzioni) suddividono i software in più pacchetti per poter permettere all'utente di aggiungere funzionalità, al contrario in Portage si utilizzano gli USE. Per questa ragione in Portage non troverai mai dev-lang/python-tk ma dovrai emergere dev-lang/python con l'USE tk abilitato.

Ecco come emergere ad esempio Python 3.2 (non so se ti andrà a buon fine senza qualche problemino su Sabayon):

Sincrozizzi Portage

```
# emerge --sync
```

Emergi Python 3.2 con l'USE tk aggiunta temporaneamente e senza aggiungere il pacchetto al file world

```
# USE="tk" emerge --oneshot dev-lang/python:3.2
```

----------

## bube

Grazie Doom essendo un neofita vado subito a studiarmi un pò meglio come funziona entropy-equo e portage-emerge.

grazie mille ancora

----------

